# JOIN und wohin damit?



## spike (13. Apr 2005)

Hallo bin gerad dabei 2 Tabellen mit Join zuverknüpfen allerdings kann ich in meiner mysql version noch keine views erstellen zumindest hab ich das gelesen. Wo aber kann ich die verknüpften Tabellen abspeichern kann ich das in eine neue Tabelle packen oder welchhe möglichkeiten gibt es dafür?


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Apr 2005)

SELECT INTO?

TEMPORARY?

was willstn?


----------



## spike (13. Apr 2005)

ja hab das mittlerweile hinbekommen mal ne andere frage ich habe eine tabelle kunden und eine tabelle ort  dazwischen hängt eine detail tabelle nun will ich das mit join verknüpfen muss ich da die kunden tabelle mit der detail und die ort tabelle mit der detail tabelle verknüpfen?....denk schon oder?


----------



## AlArenal (13. Apr 2005)

Eigentlich ist dies ein JDBC-Forum, kein SQL-Forum


----------



## spike (13. Apr 2005)

ja is ja richtig


----------



## spike (13. Apr 2005)

so hat sich erledigt wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------

